# question



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

would the IDLE AIR CONTROL VALVE make my altima stall out when the MAFS is plugged in but idle fine when its not???


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

can anyone help me??? i have been posting asking questions about how to fix my car for about 2 months now and have gotten nowhere.


----------

